# Crazy IBS ...please help



## khurram1980 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, i have been diagnosed of IBS after salmonella back in july , i had 100 of tests which all came normal e.g c reactive protein & albium serium for inflammations , liver , thyroid , urine work , stool test , ultra sounds , normal ct scan kbut for stones ..... And finally ct scan with contrast for complete abdomen and that came clear including the bowel wall were perfectly normal.

Despites of all these tests , my life has turned in to a mysery , everyday when i wake up , i feel a new pain in the abdomen , nasuea , fatugue and constipation together. I have a dughter of 1 year and i even cant give time to her...all have been messed up

Can any one tell me if they have symptoms like me ... As i have pain in my ascending colon side mild pains its just some cm above the hip bone, it pains when i touch ...tendernesss and the same point at the back...

I also feel pain sometimes on lower left back side ...on which i think its my kidneye but have done all the work up so does any one feel the pain ...doctors say that these are not kidney , they are basically nuro muscles...

I have to much of gas whcih the doctor says that they put pressure on the organs and it pains ..... Also bloating is there.....sometime pain under belly button , pelvic pain... And list goes on

Please guys if any one has these kind of symptoms , kindly let me know so that i can satisfy myself ...as i am bit afraid of dont know what....

Please help....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

What have you tried? Have you tried probiotics?


----------



## khurram1980 (Dec 14, 2012)

Nopes but this time doctor sugguested bion3 probiotics..... Secondly do you have the same symptoms


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

pain in the stomach can be inflammation in the lining, such as gastritis. Gastroscopy can determine that. If you have inflammation, acid-reducers like zantac or pepcid can help. Gas is from lack of enzymes in the intestines. Enzyme supplements can help. In the meantime, stick w/ warm, non-stomach-irritating foods for the time being. Also, keep the ab area warm and dry. Heat compress w/ microwavable gel pads or something similar helps. Stay away from foods that causes irritation until the conditions improve. probiotics is a good idea too.


----------



## designer christenings (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi,

I can relate to all of your symptoms and have suffered for almost 20 yrs. With symptoms actually getting worse during the last 6 yrs to the point of it causing depression, stress, sleeplessness, a HUGE lack of confidence etc etc...(a very long list of how this affects me). But I discovered the Fodmap diet 2 weeks ago and my life has turned around. Have you tried it? Im in my last part of week 2 - the elimination phase and feel like a new woman. My family cant believe how the old me has returned, my energy levels are almost hyper (I blame the spinach), but jokes aside if you do nothing else give this a go, I feel 95% better within 24 hours of starting this eating program. All the best, Im sure it will help you.


----------



## khurram1980 (Dec 14, 2012)

Please can you share th food map with me , perhaps that can help me out


----------

